# Back - Again



## Patrick70 (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't know if anyone remember me posting from a year ago. I was going through a really rough patch then. Tons of anxiety, lots of GI symptoms, and a persistent fear of colon cancer.Well I was doing a lot better. I had a double-contrast barium enema and nothing abnormal was found. Plus stool/blood tests. Everything was okay.Slowly over the months I felt better too. I didn't obsess about cancer and my GI problems subsided greatly.But things have just sort of crashed again for me. I started to have a return of my GI problems - and just generally not feeling well. I dunno if it is this incredibly cold harsh winter or what - but I have definitely backslided.I went back to my GP and we are slowly upping my AD (I take Effexor). I am also doing the hypnotherapy tapes - I have tried them at other times but never really stuck with them - this time I will.This is just so darn frustrating. It is such a struggle to feel well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh Patrick - god bless you, of course I remember you. As somebody who battles with fragile mental health too - you have nothing but sympathy.I think this time of year is a classic "black spot" for folk with depression - the excitement of the holidays out of the way, probably financial concerns (particularly in this current climate) and still long dark cold nights ahead.You hang in there - work closely with your doctor, have some faith in your anti-d's and YOU will get through this.PM me any time you want a "chat".God blessSue xxx


----------

